# certification



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Pierre spiteri said:


> ...
> i would like to ask from where can i get the EMC certification of my Ge 13.7kw motor?...


EMC certificate of compliance - if one was received! - can be found in one or more of three places:

1. the manufacturer
2. the manufacturer's technical agent
3. any authorized distributor of the manufacturer

The only commonly used DC motor which has received any sort of EMC compliance certification - that I am aware of, anyway - is Kostov Motors in Bulgaria. We are the only manufacturer of DC motor controllers that has received EMC certification in the EU, and the authorized agent for the EMC compliant version is Rebbl in the Netherlands.

Good luck, as getting an EV through EMC and safety certification in the EU is a difficult process.


----------

